# How do you control the stress?



## Monkdogsgal (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey there all.I'm just wondering if anyone would like to share their method to controlling their stressors? At the moment i feel like i am in a bottomless pit- I am on anti-depressants, but the stress doesn't seem to be settling anytime soon. I have a lot going on at the moment and so I was just wondering if people have any tips on how they have controlled their stress in the past?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Hey there -I too, am on anti depressents, but what I found to have helped me is exercise - jogging, yoga and reading. Find time for yourself to relax your mind. Make the time to relax. Trust me, I have a very hard time with this myself. Good luck


----------



## Monkdogsgal (Aug 21, 2003)

Hi thanks for responding, I was starting to think everyone here was ignoring me...lol....I have tried exercising, yoga, reading, sewing everything to relax, and I just seem to get more stressed with all of that stuff...Today I just want my world to function without me, and I know it won't. It's really hard to explain.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I had chronic diarehha for six months and then started taking Xanax--which stopped the diarehha in 48 hours. My psychiatrist felt it was important for me to take the Xanax regularly until my anxiety got under control. Now I take Effexor--75 mg once a day--along with .25 of Xanax morning and night. I never feel high or spacey but just able to deal with the chronic stress of two parents with dementia. I also do yoga and meditate, which certainly helps on a different level, but before the meds those activities really had no effect on my physical symptoms--nor did diet changes or any of the anti-diarehha drugs. I know a lot of people want to beat this problem without drugs, but I couldn't go on spending half my morning in the bathroom and never being able to go out to dinner for fear of an attack. Take care.


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

THE WAY I CONTROL MY STRESS IS BY TALKING TO MY BF AND GOING OUT WITH FRIENDS. SOMETIMES, I JUST TURNED THE MUSIC UP OUT LOUD AND START DANCING ALL FUNKY. IVE TRIED YOGA, BUT ITS TOO SLOW FOR ME. I DONT LIKE EXERCISING, SO I GO TO THE MALL AND WINDOW SHOP INSTEAD. OTHER WAYS OF CONTROLLING MY STRESS IS HAVING ANIMALS AROUND ME. I HAVE A DOG AND TWO CATS. WHEN I FEEL LONELY, I JUST GO ON THE BOARD AND TALK TO PEOPLE. HOPE THAT HELPS


----------



## Anita Lichfield (Aug 25, 2003)

Whenever I feel stressed, I pray. Specifically, I pray to be happy even in a tough situation. What are my tough situations? Being out in public and fearing I won't make it to the bathroom on time if I have a bout of diarrhea. Or feeling like people are judging me because I have the "poop" problem, as my husband and I have dubbed it. These are ridiculous thoughts, I know. Because honestly, would you want to be around people who thought you were weird for having bowels you can't control? Or would you want to stop living your life because you think you might accidentally have to poop while you're in public? Obviously, these situations can and will arise if you're living with IBS, but if you can choose to be happy, instead of angry during these times, you'll begin to feel less stressed and more in control .


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Monkdogsgal,I reread your first post and wonder if you've talked to the doctor who prescribed your anti-depressant about your anxiety. Many anti-depressants are NOT anti-anxiety drugs so you need to be sure you are getting one that is. I applaud all those who can conquer their anxiety without medication, but when stress is chronic that can be difficult--at lease it has been for me. Good luck.


----------



## Monkdogsgal (Aug 21, 2003)

Hmm thanks for mentioning that California123, i thought all depression tablets were for every purpose etc etc...but obviously i'm wrongnext time i see the GI doc i will ask him what he thinks.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Monksdogal,I'm telling you my experience just as a reference. I would never want anyone to think that what works for me will work for them--and I think each of us has to find a medical professional we can work with. I just bring anxiety up because I know it is a cause for me and my psychiatrist sees many people with the same chronic diarehha as I had and many of them have been helped through the right anti-anxiety/anti-depression medication. Good luck and take care.


----------

